# Google- Lactobacillus effective against atopic eczema - The Korea Herald



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Lactobacillus effective against atopic eczema**The Korea Herald*Lactobacillus has been proven effective in easing atopic eczema, osteoporosis, diabetes symptoms and *irritable bowel syndrome*. According to eight-week research by professor Choi Chang-hwan of Chung-Ang University Medical Center, *IBS* patients given *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

